
Show HN: Learn to beat procrastination and get stuff done - vsergiu
http://www.howtobeatprocastination.com/
======
DrScump
a related thread that got a lot of activity earlier in the week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10556332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10556332)

------
Essoen
Dead URL.

~~~
vsergiu
We killed it and will just create a couple of blog posts ... We were expecting
more interest from HN community given the fact that this was our main goal ..
To help HN community destroy procrastination ... We only had 5 signups

